# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Uvjet

## plavaa

Zanima me moram li biti roditelj da se pridruzim Udruzi, tj. da li je članstvo uvjetovano time. Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru i ispricavam se sto sam za ovakvu glupost otvarala topic  :Embarassed:  , ali mislim da cu ovako brze dobiti odgovor.

----------


## ivarica

neee
uvjeti su propisani statutom - poslovno sposobna fizicka osoba (punoljetna), drzavljanin hrvatske ili stranac, suglasna sa vizijom udruge i najvaznije - koja je poslala pristupnicu   :Laughing:

----------


## plavaa

Joj, super! Evo, bila sam u pravu za brz odgovor - svaka cast   :Idea:  
Daklem, saljem pristupnicu - samo da nadem opet onaj mail   :Embarassed:  

p.s. malo sam zeznula boje u postu   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivarica

roditeljirode@net.hr

----------


## plavaa

je, hvala, vec sam poslala  :Smile:

----------

